# 02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51)



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi.

I just have the problem with retrofitted 55 module for xenon lights. This module is from VW Touran, where corners are with special bulbs inside headlamps. Module was installed in octavia, where the corners are done by fog lights. Corner lights via og lights are orking well. In the coding, there is suggestion to contact here  Is this any better coding for this case?

Regards!



Thursday,07,April,2011,20:43:30:24735
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0
Data version: 20110305
Enriquez


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: TMBBJ61Z5B8011070 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAX) Labels: 03C-906-016-CAX.clb
Part No SW: 03C 906 016 AK HW: 03C 906 016 C
Component: MED17.5.5 G 5295 
Revision: LCH09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 68F177AB20B3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AS HW: 1K0 907 379 AS
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B201C092300FB880B04EB90190040340000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 832BC007B9D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AS HW: 3T0 907 044 AS
Component: Climatronic H15 0401 
Revision: 00005001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 832BC007B9D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 40180AB8A05BB1C040080081150091E4422900AE72498D605C0440000040
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3851E7EB3093

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 28061 22 0601 
Coding: 00DFB7

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1Z0 951 171 
Component: Innenraumuebe 008 5101 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 C HW: 1Z0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66541015401185
Coding: 100001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 41A78A0F6349

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PC1YLH91 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3D5FF6FF1FB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100701100500
Coding: 1082140000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_SK35.rod
VCID: 79D722EF4B19

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3T0 959 537 HW: 3T0 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-URO H07 0012 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 K HW: 1Z0 920 843 K
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110D00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 40A18F0B6843

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 270610F1000824
Coding: E9A17F0640060200001302
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
VCID: EDFF86BF8F51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: EAF58DA3BEBF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 680 B HW: 3T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H06 3934 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: SKZ6Z7K4097197
Coding: 04000400000100A30000
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F43DCB7C5DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AA HW: 1T0 959 701 AA
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 76CD29D37A07

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 68 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3147DACFD3E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 S HW: 1T0 959 702 S
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 48B1972B4073

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1356998
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 00123
VCID: 3449D3DB2CFB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000020

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000020

2 Faults Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
011 - Open Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 183
Mileage: 9507 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.29
Time: 20:40:45

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.92 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
011 - Open Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 183
Mileage: 9507 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.29
Time: 20:40:51

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.77 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 680 B HW: 3T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H06 3934 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: SKZ6Z7K4097197
Coding: 04000400000100A30000
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F43DCB7C5DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 A HW: 5K0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
VCID: 3245D5C3D6EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 A HW: 5K0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG  007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
VCID: 334BD0C729F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668458401
Coding: 0A00000000010110
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_SK35.rod
VCID: 3245D5C3D6EF

1 Fault Found:
9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 183
Mileage: 9155 km
Date: 2007.14.25
Time: 16:20:37


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

